# Beaver



## stuckonquack (Feb 3, 2010)

i am in the market for a beaver to put on some land that has a small creek running through it and what is the rules on restricting the water flow to stop it so can plant it and let it back in 
this is what i was thinking and see if please tell me if its legal 
let a beaver loose or if one shows up let them dam it up and then i can come in with a small excavator and dig a small trench and put a plate in the trench to be removed to control water thanks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 3, 2010)

If it's your property,I don't see why you couldn't.If it's leased property and the owner found out you may be gone.Beavers can do alot of damage


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 3, 2010)

its not my property but it was the owners idea and wanted more info


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess you could contact an animal nuisance trapper, they live trap beavers for relocation (mainly for tree huggers that don't want the beavers on their property but, heaven forbid, don't kill nothing).  They have to relocate them somewhere.  Most nuisance trappers use conibears to trap beavers, but there are a few that live trap them.  I know I have seen adds for a few in the Atlanta area. I imagine for a fee they would relocate them on to the property you are talking about.  But putting a beaver somewhere don't mean it is gonna stay there, they are gonna be looking for love and nice young trees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



are you thinking this thread is baited?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2010)

One thing for sure. It is bein` watched...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One thing for sure. It is bein` watched...



I hope you got your spectacals on you are getting kind of old and I wouldn't want ya to miss something    at least the moccasins are still pretty quiet


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I hope you got your spectacals on you are getting kind of old and I wouldn't want ya to miss something    at least the moccasins are still pretty quiet


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 3, 2010)

So I reckon I am dumb, cause here I was thinking it was a serious question.  Sometimes I wonder if I am back in the 8th grade on here.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Got a couple recipes for beaver, no lie


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2010)

Ya'll need to respect the man's thread. He asked a simple question.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 3, 2010)

umm im not asking to be funny im asking to find out info this is what i was talking bout the other night everything on here is on different peoples inturataion so shut up and answer the question or move on thanks for the info that was passed along and was well noted thanks agian


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 3, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll need to respect the man's thread. He asked a simple question.



thanks


----------



## turky93 (Feb 3, 2010)

I doubt it'd be very effective. From what I understand, beavers have incredible back-tracking systems in their heads, and he'd likely try his best to get out of wherever you put him. You'd be better off damming it yourself. Not sure if its legal though?


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 3, 2010)

There is nothing illegal about what you want to do, but it won't work.

If you want to control the level of water on an impoundment, install a flashboard riser system and trap any beavers out.

The other option, if beavers are present and have dammed a creek, is to install a clemson beaver pond leveler.  the cbpl will require some maintenance, but with proper yearly maintenance will last for some time.  

There should be plenty of info available on the web for both of these systems.

good luck!


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 3, 2010)

*Be careful with that one...*

Why not just give the Georgia DNR a call..  It might help you avoid having to endure what Ryan had to go through...

This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan DeVries regarding a pond on his property. It was sent by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental Quality, State of Pennsylvania . This guy's response is hilarious, but read The State's letter before you get to the response letter. 

State of Pennsylvania 's letter to Mr. DeVries: 

SUBJECT: DEQ 
File No.97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec 20; Lycoming County 

Dear Mr. DeVries: 

It has come to the attention of the Department of Environmental Quality that there has been recent unauthorized activity on the above referenced parcel of property. You have been certified as the legal landowner and/or contractor who did the following unauthorized activity: 

Construction and maintenance of two wood debris dams across the outlet stream of Spring Pond. 






A permit must be issued prior to the start of this type of activity. A review of the Department's files shows that no permits have been issued Therefore, the Department has determined that this activity is in violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws, annotated. 

The Department has been informed that one or both of the dams partially failed during a recent rain event, causing debris and flooding at downstream locations. We find that dams of this nature are inherently hazardous and cannot be permitted. The Department therefore orders you to cease and desist all activities at this location, and to restore the stream to a free-flow condition by removing all wood and brush forming the dams from the stream channel. All restoration work shall be completed no later than January 31, 2010. 

Please notify this office when the restoration has been completed so that a follow-up site inspection may be scheduled by our staff. Failure to comply with this request or any further unauthorized activity on the site may result in this case being referred for elevated enforcement action.. 

We anticipate and would appreciate your full cooperation in this matter. Please feel free to contact me at this office if you have any questions. 

Sincerely, 
David L. Price 
District Representative and Water Management Division. 

Here is the actual response sent back by Mr. DeVries: 

Re: DEQ File 
No. 97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec. 20; Lycoming County 

Dear Mr.Price, 

Your certified letter dated 11/17/09 has been handed to me to respond to. I am the legal landowner but not the Contractor at 2088 Dagget Lane , Trout Run, Pennsylvania . 

A couple of very busy beavers are in the (State unauthorized) process of constructing and maintaining two wood 'debris' dams across the outlet stream of my Spring Pond. While I did not pay for, authorize, nor supervise their dam project, I think they would be highly offended that you call their skillful use of natures building materials 'debris.' 

I would like to challenge your department to attempt to emulate their dam project any time and/or any place you choose. I believe I can safely state there is no way you could ever match their dam skills, their dam resourcefulness, their dam ingenuity, their dam persistence, their dam determination and/or their dam work ethic. 

These are the beavers/contractors you are seeking. As to your request, I do not think the beavers are aware that they must first fill out a dam permit prior to the start of this type of dam activity. 





My first dam question to you is: 
(1) Are you trying to discriminate against my Spring Pond Beavers, or 
(2) do you require all beavers throughout this State to conform to said dam request? 

If you are not discriminating against these particular beavers, through the Freedom of Information Act, I request completed copies of all those other applicable beaver dam permits that have been issued. (Perhaps we will see if there really is a dam violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws, annotated.) 

I have several dam concerns. My first dam concern is, aren't the beavers entitled to legal representation? The Spring Pond Beavers are financially destitute and are unable to pay for said representation -- so the State will have to provide them with a dam lawyer. 

The Department's dam concern that either one or both of the dams failed during a recent rain event, causing flooding, is proof that this is a natural occurrence, which the Department is required to protect. In other words, we should leave the Spring Pond Beavers alone rather than harassing them and calling them dam names. 

If you want the damed stream 'restored' to a dam free-flow condition please contact the beavers -- but if you are going to arrest them, they obviously did not pay any attention to your dam letter, they being unable to read English. 

In my humble opinion, the Spring Pond Beavers have a right to build their unauthorized dams as long as the sky is blue, the grass is green and water flows downstream. They have more dam rights than I do to live and enjoy Spring Pond. If the Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Protection lives up to its name, it should protect the natural resources (Beavers) and the environment (Beavers' Dams). 

So, as far as the beavers and I are concerned, this dam case can be referred for more elevated enforcement action right now. Why wait until 1/31/2010? The Spring Pond Beavers may be under the dam ice by then and there will be no way for you or your dam staff to contact/harass them. 

In conclusion, I would like to bring to your attention to a real environmental quality, health, problem in the area It is the bears! Bears are actually defecating in our woods. I definitely believe you should be persecuting the defecating bears and leave the beavers alone. If you are going to investigate the beaver dam, watch your dam step! The bears are not careful where they dump! 

Being unable to comply with your dam request, and being unable to contact you on your dam answering machine, I am sending this response to your dam office.

THANK YOU, 


RYAN DEVRIES & THE DAM BEAVERS


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 3, 2010)

that is too funny but thanks for sharing


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 3, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Why not just give the Georgia DNR a call.. It might help you avoid having to endure what Ryan had to go through...
> 
> This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan DeVries regarding a pond on his property. It was sent by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental Quality, State of Pennsylvania . This guy's response is hilarious, but read The State's letter before you get to the response letter.
> 
> ...


 
Seen that one before and thanks for the laugh


----------



## rip18 (Feb 3, 2010)

Relocated beavers sometimes move quite some distance from their release site - so (if you can find somebody willing to release live-trapped beavers for you) they may not hang around.

If you do get beavers, they will need at least one pond whose level is NOT dropped in the summer, but in one or more ponds, you can install a Clemson Beaver Pond Leveler or valved Beaver Deceiver to help you manage water levels to benefit waterfowl.  I've put in several - some with great success and some with marginal success (as far as having a series of productive hunts in them).


----------



## wmaybin (Feb 3, 2010)

build it yourself


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldnt think it would be wise to Alter the flow of any water source but thats my opinion.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 3, 2010)

So if you move a beaver and put him in a new location, who's to say he's gonna stay there?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 3, 2010)

wmaybin said:


> build it yourself



You better check on the laws before manually altering, backing up or disturbing water flow.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 3, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> So if you move a beaver and put him in a new location, who's to say he's gonna stay there?


That's a good question.  Most beavers that I've run across were very difficult to get rid of.  And they CAN do more harm than good.  

Some, though, seem to kind of come and go.   

Take Dawg's advice and simply call the DNR before you try it... Call Doug Haymans @ 912.262.3115 and ask him what he thinks.  If he doesn't know, he'll find somone who does.

-Dave


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 3, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> You better check on the laws before manually altering, backing up or disturbing water flow.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 3, 2010)

Question?  If you caught a Beaver and put him/her out where you want a new duck hole, would the beaver be considered a "pet beaver", trained to make duck holes?  Might be some money to be made there....

Company name "BEAVER'S ARE US"   Slogin "let us build it, and they will come."


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 3, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Question?  If you caught a Beaver and put him/her out where you want a new duck hole, would the beaver be considered a "pet beaver", trained to make duck holes?  Might be some money to be made there....
> 
> Company name "BEAVER'S ARE US"   Slogin "let us build it, and they will come."











I'm gonna ease back out the way I came in now....slowly and quietly.....


----------



## watashot89 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm setting some snares later this week, if I catch one you can have it, but you gotta pick it up. I'm in Marietta


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 3, 2010)

I reckon the reason he wants a beaver put on his property is so that he can get around all the Corps of Engineer permits, EPD permits, etc... because that is the only way you can alter the flow of water without those permits.  Obtaining them is alot of work, I am in the middle of doing that now.  

As for getting them to stay there, like I hinted and others have stated, that isn't very likely.  About the only way you might have even a slight chance is for you to release a mated pair of relatively young beaver, or at least a pair of young beaver that haven't established a territory.  Even then they are gonna build only in a spot that appeals to them, not you.  If your stream has beavers at other spots, or connects to a water way that has beavers and there aren't any where you are wanting them, chances are the ones you put out are gonna move.  

I have trapped out a section of stream completely on jobs long ago, and within a short time the beavers would return, passing up areas that looked good to me for beavers and didn't have any.  In Georgia you can trap them year round and den set, which almost asures you get all of them.  Like I have stated before, the first job I obtained as a young adult was to trap beavers for a living for F&W Forestry some 30 or so years ago.  I have often wanted beavers on some property that I own and have had some pass through, but never take up residence.  I put out castor mounds, etc... that will attract roving beavers but won't make them stay.  

I do not know what makes a beaver choose one spot over another, but there is something that does, I know prefered trees have some influence (for those that live on water, you probably already know, weeping willows are one of those trees), but there are many other factors that I just don't know. 

As for using an excavator I would imagine you would run into the problems you might be trying to avoid with beavers, ie...the permits.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 3, 2010)

The EPD sucks BTW.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 3, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I reckon the reason he wants a beaver put on his property is so that he can get around all the Corps of Engineer permits, EPD permits, etc... because that is the only way you can alter the flow of water without those permits.  Obtaining them is alot of work, I am in the middle of doing that now.
> 
> As for getting them to stay there, like I hinted and others have stated, that isn't very likely.  About the only way you might have even a slight chance is for you to release a mated pair of relatively young beaver, or at least a pair of young beaver that haven't established a territory.  Even then they are gonna build only in a spot that appeals to them, not you.  If your stream has beavers at other spots, or connects to a water way that has beavers and there aren't any where you are wanting them, chances are the ones you put out are gonna move.
> 
> ...


True, so true.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 3, 2010)

put in flash boards and back it on up....


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 3, 2010)

You better get the permits if you are putting in flash boards, cause if they catch ya without them it can get down right expensive.

If there are argicultural fields near the stream, you might want to look into an irrigation permit, they are a heck of alot easier to get than anything else.


----------



## gb1075 (Feb 3, 2010)

rd billcollector is right on this one.  If the spot you want your beaver pond doesn't have the right ingredients (food, cover, etc...) for a beaver pond then no matter if you bring them in they will not stay...... wouldn't it be nice if we could make a good spot to shoot ducks anywhere we wanted.  i would have a thousand by now.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Feb 4, 2010)

Not sure if this would help, but you may want to check into a Clemson Pipe. I got the plans from a google search and I am thinking it may work for what I need.


----------



## paulito (Feb 4, 2010)

the old line of better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission is no longer valid. I work in the environmental sector restoring streams and wetlands and have personally seen where the state has nailed some people to the wall for altering a stream or wetland on their own property. gets VERY expensive. all streams have a minimum of a 25 foot bufffer on them as mandated by the state. to get a piece of equipment into the buffer to do work on the stream you need a variance from the state to do so. as with any government agency this takes a while to get (3-6 months average). 

Not saying this to discourage you as you have good ideas and it is a blast to manage and manipulate the land and water to your needs. just wanted to make sure that you were aware that the simple fact that it is YOUR land don't mean squat as far as the state is concerned.


----------



## SHMELTON (Feb 4, 2010)

Find someone who can get some dynomite, and just blow a hole in it. If you have any buddies that work on rock quarrys they might be able to help.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 4, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> You better get the permits if you are putting in flash boards, cause if they catch ya without them it can get down right expensive.
> 
> If there are argicultural fields near the stream, you might want to look into an irrigation permit, they are a heck of alot easier to get than anything else.



I agree.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 4, 2010)

Cant you say *ILLEGAL*!!!


----------



## willholl79 (Feb 4, 2010)

If you don't already have substantial standing water (a beaver's habitat), they are going to someplace that does.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 4, 2010)

1) If it was good beaver habitat, there would already be one there. 

2) If it's not good habitat it ain't gonna stay there. 

3) If it ain't your property, or it messes up someone else's property, someone's gonna be hot at you. 

4) It ain't legal to possess a live beaver without a permit. 

T


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a house broken Beaver for rent. I can rent him hourly, weekly,monthly. He is a trained dam builder.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2010)

Swamp Star said:


> I have a house broken Beaver for rent. I can rent him hourly, weekly,monthly. He is a trained dam builder.



Sweet another one to team BEAVERS ARE US!    Man they really do exist.


----------



## chadf (Feb 4, 2010)

Swamp Star said:


> I have a house broken Beaver for rent. I can rent him hourly, weekly,monthly. He is a trained dam builder.




It's a deal if be comes with 200# of corn!!!!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 4, 2010)

This is a HIGHLY trained beaver and has built me and chad a few honey holes.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Feb 4, 2010)

Yell, I've got a deal for you. I 've got some beavers and don't want or need them. You can come catch, trap, shoot, blowup, whatever. 

Come get em.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 4, 2010)

there was one on the property at sometime there were shot and trapped was gonna be a homestead place but it stays to wet now gonnna be straight recreational and i knew if i did then would need permits but if we have to get permits we would just build a levey all the way around and have it wide enough to plant with a tractor and not have it so close to the creek and thanks for the info


----------

